# Tracing 120 Volt Circuit



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Cangio said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> Thank you for taking your time to look at my post and help me out in anyway that you can.
> 
> ...



Let me get your phone number email and job address. I'd be happy to come out and take a look for you. Unfortunately there are just too many variables to walk you through the steps over the intranets. Thank you I'm looking forward to looking at your project.


.......


----------



## ampman (Apr 2, 2009)

You will spend more time and money trying to do this yourself than if you just called an electrician out in the first place


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Ideal, Greenlee, Klein and Tempo all make circuit tracers made for this instance.


----------



## Cangio (May 23, 2014)

I'm looking to buy the "Fluke Networks Pro 3000 Tone and Probe Kit" Would this work well. I will have to de-energize the circuit which is better than nothing. Will it work through the cables insulation? Or does it have to be held near bare conductors?


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

You need to call an electrician.


----------



## Cangio (May 23, 2014)

cultch said:


> You need to call an electrician.


I can handle it, thanks though.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Fox-n-hounds are for telecom work.


----------



## Cangio (May 23, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Fox-n-hounds are for telecom work.


I've read that people use this for live voltage thats not energized though. So this isn't true?


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

You started this thread 51 minutes ago. An electrcian woulda already had the circuit identified.


----------



## Cangio (May 23, 2014)

Yeah and i can identify this if i really wanted to right now with my meter, but i want something a lot easier. Not to mention the added expense of hiring a guy.


----------



## Mshow1323 (Jun 9, 2012)

Aside from a pull chain fixture, 10:1 there are no junction boxes on your attic what so ever. Rather than wasting time and money researching then buying a circuit tracer, FISH THE WALL. If you know how to identify it with a meter, certainly you can fish a wall. Fishing a wall is faster and cheaper and easier then finding a circuit. 

Frankly, I am surprised this thread is still open:whistling2:


----------



## TQuade (Jan 22, 2010)

These threads are for electricians not homeowners


----------



## cultch (Aug 2, 2011)

For real. He wants his bathroom on a dedicated. He doesn't need to identify the circuit. He needs to pull a homerun from the panel to his bathroom. Cant do that with a meter.


----------



## svh19044 (Jul 1, 2008)

Put your new dedicated circuit in to receptacle box. Cap and label old circuit in box.

Otherwise, get an Ideal 61-956 or hire an electrician.


----------



## Voltron (Sep 14, 2012)

Cangio said:


> I've read that people use this for live voltage thats not energized though. So this isn't true?


Live voltage that's not energized? :001_huh:


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

4SQUARE said:


> Live voltage that's not energized? :001_huh:


Thats how a non-electrician describes a dead circuit, while trying to sound smart.


----------



## TOOL_5150 (Aug 27, 2007)

TQuade said:


> These threads are for electricians not homeowners


mods are sleeping.


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

I have one of these on the truck. They're close to a grand retail. I also have most any type of breaker stocked to add this circuit, including split breakers if the panel is full. I have a set of 130$ glow rods, I have a 400$ set of makita cordless drills and the right paddle or auger bit to drill the top plate in the bathroom to add this circuit. I also have a diversabit in case there's a fire block. I have the 12/2, the new GFCI to replace your existing one if it's outdated or not there. I have 1/2" push in bushings for your panel KO so you don't have a fire hazard with the new Romex entering the panel. I have 15+ years of experience in this trade, carry 2,000,000$ worth of liability insurance, as well as work comp and a state masters license/several municipal licenses. 

All that, and I could run this circuit for you in an hour maybe two... For between 500-650$ (exact price before I start after I take a look). I'd also visually inspect your attic wiring, tighten down all the connections in your panel, make sure your service is safe.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

TOOL_5150 said:


> mods are sleeping.


Even though the thread just screams DIY, there's no proof of it. If the OP lied about his trade affiliation, we have no way to confirm nor disprove it.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Legacyelectric said:


> I have one of these on the truck. They're close to a grand retail. I also have most any type of breaker stocked to add this circuit, including split breakers if the panel is full. I have a set of 130$ glow rods, I have a 400$ set of makita cordless drills and the right paddle or auger bit to drill the top plate in the bathroom to add this circuit. I also have a diversabit in case there's a fire block. I have the 12/2, the new GFCI to replace your existing one if it's outdated or not there. I have 1/2" push in bushings for your panel KO so you don't have a fire hazard with the new Romex entering the panel. I have 15+ years of experience in this trade, carry 2,000,000$ worth of liability insurance, as well as work comp and a state masters license/several municipal licenses.
> 
> All that, and I could run this circuit for you in an hour maybe two... For between 500-650$ (exact price before I start after I take a look). I'd also visually inspect your attic wiring, tighten down all the connections in your panel, make sure your service is safe.


Oh yeah? Well he could do it too if you'd just tell him how to....


----------



## Legacyelectric (Sep 9, 2012)

local134gt said:


> Oh yeah? Well he could do it too if you'd just tell him how to....


Yea. Sort of did that huh! Point was there's a lot of investment in doing it right. More than I would charge to do the job.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

480sparky said:


> Even though the thread just screams DIY, there's no proof of it. If the OP lied about his trade affiliation, we have no way to confirm nor disprove it.


Haha. It's pretty obvious by his posts that he's not in any way, shape or form engaged in the electrical field.


----------



## local134gt (Dec 24, 2008)

Legacyelectric said:


> Yea. Sort of did that huh! Point was there's a lot of investment in doing it right. More than I would charge to do the job.


Haha I wasn't saying that you did, I was just mocking his arrogance.


----------



## Ultrafault (Dec 16, 2012)

Put a small generator In the bathroom.

Nail Window open.

Plug hair dryer to generator.

Laugh at useless electricians looking for wok outside of home depot.


----------



## Cangio (May 23, 2014)

4SQUARE said:


> Live voltage that's not energized? :001_huh:


I meant "line" voltage, not live voltage. No one has ever had a typo before? 

Lol so hostile. I didn't realize this was a thread for immature comments such as "Haha. It's pretty obvious by his posts that he's not in any way, shape or form engaged in the electrical field." 

I am new to the field, and i was looking for suggestions. Instead of spending two hours of my time to run this cable into the box, i was looking to cut it down to about an hour of my time. Finding the current cable in the attic and running a new homerun to it via a junction box would save a good amount of wire and the need to fish inside of the wall.


----------



## btharmy (Jan 17, 2009)

Cangio said:


> I meant "line" voltage, not live voltage. No one has ever had a typo before? Lol so hostile. I didn't realize this was a thread for immature comments such as "Haha. It's pretty obvious by his posts that he's not in any way, shape or form engaged in the electrical field." I am new to the field, and i was looking for suggestions. Instead of spending two hours of my time to run this cable into the box, i was looking to cut it down to about an hour of my time. Finding the current cable in the attic and running a new homerun to it via a junction box would save a good amount of wire and the need to fish inside of the wall.


So, you think the circuit feeding the bathrooms and garage bounces from device box to device box in the attic and is not con sealed inside any of the walls? I highly doubt this is the case which means IF you found a cable that was on the same circuit as the bathroom, and run a home run to the panel, it may (probably will) feed more than just re one bathroom.


----------



## CADPoint (Jul 5, 2007)

It'd take me two hours, to work it all! Don't look for short cuts!

Murphy's law will kick in and you'll be at it for three.... besides your already spend an hour here!


----------



## guy2073 (May 4, 2011)

Cangio said:


> I meant "line" voltage, not live voltage. No one has ever had a typo before?
> 
> Lol so hostile. I didn't realize this was a thread for immature comments such as "Haha. It's pretty obvious by his posts that he's not in any way, shape or form engaged in the electrical field."
> 
> I am new to the field, and i was looking for suggestions. Instead of spending two hours of my time to run this cable into the box, i was looking to cut it down to about an hour of my time. Finding the current cable in the attic and running a new homerun to it via a junction box would save a good amount of wire and the need to fish inside of the wall.


Just man up and do it. It would have been done by now. My guess it comes from a bedroom outlet. If you are worried about time, feed the new gfi from the panel, cap off old circuit, you will be enjoying a beer in under an hour.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

guy2073 said:


> Just man up and do it. It would have been done by now. My guess it comes from a bedroom outlet. If you are worried about time, feed the new gfi from the panel, cap off old circuit, you will be enjoying a beer in under an hour.


He doesn't want to save time. I wants it to be _easy_.... even if that means it will take 12 hours.



Cangio said:


> Yeah and i can identify this if i really wanted to right now with my meter, but i want something a lot easier. Not to mention the added expense of hiring a guy.


----------



## guy2073 (May 4, 2011)

If you want easier, just keep it the way it is. 

There done.

Who wants a beer


----------



## elecpatsfan (Oct 1, 2010)

Not to mention the existing circuit is probably wired in #14, you said bedroom and basement are on with the current bath plug. See if you have a chase going from basement to attic (beside chimney), run dedicated 20amp ckt with #12 cable


----------



## Cangio (May 23, 2014)

Thanks for the help. I've got it taken care of now. I didn't have a time frame of when i wanted to get it done, i just had a time frame on how long it would take. I didnt want to run a new cable right into the box because to me capping off the existing cable and leaving it in there sounded like a shortcut. What about boxfill? 

Thanks for all the help, i'm all set now.


----------



## EB Electric (Feb 8, 2013)

Yeah, you are all set! Now can you save us some time too? What is your address? That will save somebody the time when they get a service call Monday morning!


----------



## 3xdad (Jan 25, 2011)

That's it? .."got it taken care of."

At least give some details and a couple pics.


----------



## Cangio (May 23, 2014)

There was 12 awg conductors already there. Another outlet was being hit from a second cable in the box so i just pigtailed the existing cables together and ran a new 12/2 to the box for the receptacle. All is good. I didn't take any pictures. I liked how when i went to take the existing splices apart, they were simply wire nutted together, without any sort of pigtail. :no:


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Cangio said:


> ......I didnt want to run a new cable right into the box because to me capping off the existing cable and leaving it in there sounded like a shortcut. What about boxfill? .........


As long as box fill isn't exceeded, capping off older circuits is perfectly legal. I've done it when updating kitchens & baths a lot over the years.


----------

